# WANTED! wide armed mantid ootheca.



## desana (Apr 3, 2008)

*Hi, im after a wide armed mantis ootheca:help:* (_*Cilnia humeralis). pls if anyone know where i can get one from it would be much appreciated..thanks
*_


----------

